
How does Weave use Cryptography? - yungchin
http://kix.in/2009/10/11/how-does-weave-use-cryptography/
======
mbrubeck
The latest version of Weave (now "Firefox Sync") also uses J-PAKE for
exchanging keys between devices.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Password_Authenticated_Key_Exch...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Password_Authenticated_Key_Exchange_by_Juggling)

Earlier versions required you to type a 30-character encryption key on each
device that you connect to your sync account. Since your encryption key is
never sent to the sync server, you had to transfer it manually. Now you can do
the same by exchanging a much shorter (12-character) code, with a UI similar
to Bluetooth pairing.

